# Hello.....



## jkath (Oct 24, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]...peeking in the doorway.....[/FONT]


----------



## Katie H (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, girlfriend!  Quit peeking and sit yourself down.  We sure have missed you.  Great to see you!!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about -


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2007)

We have missed our wonderful Hospitality Queen!  Good to see you here again!

I love your kitty avatar!

Barbara


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

Open that door now!!! Brought yo self in here girl!!!!!!

((((((((((((((((((((((((jkath)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome welcome welcome back. You have been missed!! Sit down here and tell us what you have been up to.


----------



## Buck (Oct 24, 2007)

Goodgriefit'sgoodtoseeyouback!

Wherehaveyoubeenwhathaveyoubeendoing?

Tellusallaboutit!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi Jkath,
nice to see you.
kadesma


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 24, 2007)

Great to see you!!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 24, 2007)

My dear, dear friends. It is an honor to be here once again.
Hugs to you all.

 Let's just say I was on a hiatus and keep it at that.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

jkath said:


> My dear, dear friends. It is an honor to be here once again.
> Hugs to you all.
> 
> Let's just say I was on a hiatus and keep it at that.


 

I went to Hiatus one time, and I agree, It ain't worth talkin about!


----------



## GB (Oct 24, 2007)

JKATH...YAAAAHOOOOO. Welcome back!!!

I am so happy to see you again. I have really missed you.


----------



## David Cottrell (Oct 24, 2007)

jkath, I'm so new here I still don't know where the back door is but by the sounds of it I am glad that you are back!


----------



## corazon (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi jkath!  Welcome back!!!  You have been missed by all of us!


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome back jkath, nice to have you back with us !


----------



## pdswife (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome back!!!!!!!


----------



## NAchef (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Back!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG!!!Jkath!! Girl, we have missed you so much!! I hope everything is okay with you. Also hope you are not near the fires!! Keep peeping in, anytime you get a chance!!


----------



## licia (Oct 24, 2007)

Are we glad to see you!!! I've wondered when you were coming back. Hope you are back to stay. Did you have lots of figs and lemons this year? Welcome, and come on in.


----------



## jkath (Oct 24, 2007)

It's just like I said a long time ago:
DiscussCooking is the family reunion that meets every day.

It is really a pleasure being back 

You can thank elfie for reminding me to come peek in. She's today's hero.
licia, the lemons are just starting to get their first hint of yellow this week
(I took out the fig after the whole beehive incident)
GB - I hear you've got a little boy!
Bob - hugs right back to you
NA & David - great to see I have even more "relatives" 
Barb - lovely to see you!!
Corazon - I think of you so often! 
pds! woo-hoo! It's you!!!
Buck! Can't wait for some of your "buck-isms"
Barbara, my constant ray of sunshine!
Katie - great big kitty smiles for you
Kadesma - my mom-away-from-mom....how I've missed you!
Renee - good to see you!
Lopraine, How'ps it goipin?


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 24, 2007)

Jkath!  It's SO good to see you back!  As you can tell, we've all missed you so very much and have thought about you often.  I hope life's treating you well.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi jkath ~ I'm new here and my family is in So Cal.  Orange County near Disneyland.  What part are you in and is your family and your home okay? I know how bad it is there.


----------



## jkath (Oct 24, 2007)

PA - However are you?! I've thought of you often, as the baking bug bit me quite hard...as we speak I have 2 zucchini loaves in the oven....

Callisto - I hope your family is doing alright! I'm above that area, so we were near one fire, but far enough away to only get an orangey sky and lots of ash on the cars. We'll have to chat - I have a dear friend who just moved from here to NC and loves it.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 24, 2007)

jkath said:


> PA - However are you?! I've thought of you often, as the baking bug bit me quite hard...as we speak I have 2 zucchini loaves in the oven....


 
Mmmm...zucchini bread!  Well, I'm glad one of us still has the baking bug going strong--unfortunately, with the little one, I don't have much time to bake anymore.  Someday....


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 24, 2007)

jkath said:


> PA - However are you?! I've thought of you often, as the baking bug bit me quite hard...as we speak I have 2 zucchini loaves in the oven....
> 
> Callisto - I hope your family is doing alright! I'm above that area, so we were near one fire, but far enough away to only get an orangey sky and lots of ash on the cars. We'll have to chat - I have a dear friend who just moved from here to NC and loves it.


We should. My "baby" brother works in Yorba Linda (near the Trabuco Canyon fire) and because of government contracts he has had to work the last two days.  My SIL, mother of his 4 children, is worried sick.  

I love it here, miss some little things but when my SIL told me her rent there I was reminded why I'm here.  What part of the state did your friend move to?  I'm debating moving to Wilmington in a couple years after DD graduates.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2007)

OMG! My prayers have been answered. I've missed you so much! Email or PM me sweetie, we have a TON to catch up on!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2007)

it feels like the whole family's here. 

  <<<{{{doing happy dance}}}>>>  


nothing's been the same since you left, jkath. 

don't do that again...


----------



## ronjohn55 (Oct 25, 2007)

JKATH!!!!







OMGOMGOMGOMG!!!! She's BACK!!






Wait, no...






There, that's the one!

John


----------



## middie (Oct 25, 2007)

Jkath !!!!!!!!!!!!!

You have been missed. Hope all is well.
Glad you're "home" !!!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2007)

Callisto - she's about 30 minutes from Raleigh and loving it.

Alix - There's so much to catch up on. I may need to change my phone service plans....
(in my best Joan Rivers voice ) we need to tawk!
Bucky - your "buckytom chicken" is still on our "must-have" list at most parties, and I think of you often because when we took our boys to Universal Studios, one of them won a prize at one of the carnival games: it's a Homer wearing an inner tube around his belly. So, it's like you're here! 

Ronjohn - I'm jonesing for some of that homemade stuff.... (heh heh)
Middie: of course, I think about you very very often. You'd have loved this one: my boy came downstairs after finding "new" songs to download on his ipod. "Mom", he says "what's BonJovi and would I like it?"  That indeed, was a middie-moment.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2007)

jkath said:


> It's just like I said a long time ago:
> DiscussCooking is the family reunion that meets every day.
> 
> It is really a pleasure being back
> ...



Hey - I'll take "hero" for a day - I usually just get "hated" 

jkath - it truly feels like things are better around here now!


----------



## middie (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Jkath bless that little guy's heart. SO cute !


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2007)

psssssssssst....middie, "little guy" is turning 15 on Wednesday! eeeeek!


----------



## Katie H (Oct 25, 2007)

jkath said:


> psssssssssst....middie, "little guy" is turning 15 on Wednesday! eeeeek!



Not such a "little guy" anymore.  As I recall, at his age he can really, really eat!  Buck and I raised 4 sons and 1 daughter and know.

You're also near the driver's license age.  Yeah!  You have a great ride, no pun intended, ahead of you.  Have fun!


----------



## amber (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome back jkath!  Not sure why you left us for a bit, but so glad you are back.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope you have a big stick jkath.  You won't be able to keep the girls away from those cuties!  I can't believe how quickly they get older!  Not like us--I don't believe we are aging at all!

Barbara


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm not aging...I'm just getting closer to becoming vintage.

Yep, Katie, he does eat a lot, but still is thin - if only we could all be 15!
As for the driving, he's such a responsible thing, I'd give him the keys now if it were possible.

Hellooooooo amber! I am forever making your italian pasta salad!


----------



## middie (Oct 25, 2007)

15 already ??????????  Holy cow.
How is that even possible ??????


----------



## Ken (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome back jkath.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2007)

jkath said:


> I'm not aging...I'm just getting closer to becoming vintage.


LOL I officially become vintage in 12 days!



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Yep, Katie, he does eat a lot, but still is thin - if only we could all be 15!


I'll never forget when my cousin Dan was 14--from the moment he came in the door after school until he went to bed, food was continuously going in his mouth!  He stayed thin too!



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Hellooooooo amber! I am forever making your italian pasta salad!


I don't know how many others will get your reference, but I loved that movie and book!

Barbara


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 25, 2007)

JKath!  Oh my gosh how you have been missed!  I'm so glad you are back! So great to see you here again!!!!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey MM! Great to see you!!

Ken, I'm running out of humor. 

Please feel free to fling jokes anytime.


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 26, 2007)

jkath, I am so happy to see you on DC.  It has been not quite the same without you around.  It is good to hear that you and your family are safe and sound.  

Stay safe and many hugs all around.  SC


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 26, 2007)

hey jkath, sooooooooo glad to see you back!!


----------



## jkath (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks, Beth! It's nice to be home.

Sierra, my like-minded foodie! Are you still keeping up with nascar?


----------



## redkitty (Oct 26, 2007)

YAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm  SOOOOO  happy you are back.  You were missed!!!!!!

((((((((hugfromredkitty))))))))


----------

